# Campsite near Paris



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi All
Planning a trip to spend a few days in Paris

Im looking for a Campsite near Train or tube 
I have found this one http://www.campingcampix.com/welcome_eng.htm
Does anyone know if its any good 
Or has anyone any suggestions of a nice site

Alan H


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

We've used Camping International at Maisons Lafitte a few times - many years ago though! It was excellent then and very easy to get into Paris by train.

*http://www.campint.com/*

Enjoy Paris!

Marie


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

If you want the closest to Paris there is a site on the bois de bologne within the city limits, just outside of the peripherique, about 1.5 miles from the Eifel Tower and 0.5 miles from the metro. I'm not sure of the web address but they have a web site. A very good location to stay a couple of days to visit the city.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping Paris*

Hi

I think this is the one at Bois de Bolougne. A recent motorhome mag featured camping in Paris and I think the reviewer stayed at this site.

http://www.mobilhome-paris.com/

Russell

Edit - wrong link posted - try this one

http://www.campingparis.fr/uk_boulogne_infos.html


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We stayed at the Bois De Boulogne last xmas. Its excellent for Paris centre as a regular bus goes into the centre from the site and takes about 10 minutes. There is a bit of noise due to the closness to the city. Have a nice trip.

Putties


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Many thanks for all your replies 
looks like iv'e got some browsing to do

Alan H


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I too am planning a few days in Paris in next 2 weeks...
Have located this site, a little way out from Paris, so should be quiet and has nearby rail link..

http://www.campeole.co.uk/lieu_hebergement.asp?lihe_id=34&them_id

Part of a large campsite chain, never stayed here yet but other sites are okay..


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

taildj said:


> If you want the closest to Paris there is a site on the bois de bologne within the city limits, just outside of the peripherique, about 1.5 miles from the Eifel Tower and 0.5 miles from the metro.


Hi

Has anyone got anything to add regarding their experiences of the above site, or do they have other recommendations.

Regards

Tim


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

*Paris Camping*

Fatalhud

We stayed at Camping Bois de Boulogne just a few weeks ago. You have a regular bus service from near the campsite that takes you to the Metro.

The on site Restaurant and bar are closed and will not be open until the spring. The suburb of Soursnes is a 15 min walk from the campsite which has restaurant's & bars.

We found the site ideal to explore Paris, enjoy the trip you will have plenty to see.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tim/Alan- are you doing Disney as well as the City? If so Camping Jablines is good. Bus from site to Disney. Easy train from Disney to City


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

let me know how you get on with these suggestions, as we are planning a trip for the end of March; Disney/Paris/rest and relaxation/food and wine.

friends who stayed at the bois de boulogne site some years ago said that there is a cycle route from the site to central paris, anybody got any recent experience of this?


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

*Bois de Boulogne Campsite*

Hi All
We are looking to visit Paris this weekend and it looks as though the campsite at Bois de Boulougne is the best site to do this from. Has anyone got any information on the best route from Calais to this site as viamichilin takes you via the peritherique? I wish to avoid as much of the Paris traffic as possibble.
Also any other information about the site and public transport in the area would be helpful.
Has anyone got any better alternative sites?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

> taildj wrote: ‹ Select ›
> If you want the closest to Paris there is a site on the bois de bologne within the city limits, just outside of the peripherique, about 1.5 miles from the Eifel Tower and 0.5 miles from the metro.
> 
> Hi
> ...


Its the only place I would stay in Paris, easy to get to easy to get out, walk or bus to La Defense.

Its excellent.

Steve


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

stayed at bois de boulogne twice now went in march for the rugby and last june for a proper trip round versaiile just down the road its an all year site so doesn't have a close season price but both times was about 18 euros for a full service pitch tap drain & electric on pitch and hard standing with patio area
i think we walked about 200 yds to get bus for about a mile then metro right to notre dame cathedral on the embankment


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Camping Bois de Bolouge.

http://www.campingparis.fr/boulogne_infos.html


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If my memory serves me well the bois de bologne area is incredibly well served by transvestite prostitutes


----------

